# AWSOME day on the water with aqua huntress



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

]I'm sorry for all the boat footage. But I just restored this panga from a drug boat and it was time to play ... 
http://youtu.be/uXQigP9Epcc


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Enjoyed the footage. What did you have to do to restore the boat? Nice looking boat whatever you did.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice video Leo! beautiful footage and sound mix...thanks for sharing...
mike


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool video ... great job. Looks like a good time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks good, both the boat and the trip.

That Panga sure looks better than when I first saw that vessel


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Almost everything*



SHunter said:


> Enjoyed the footage. What did you have to do to restore the boat? Nice looking boat whatever you did.


Almost everything , I am putting together a slide show on its restoration.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

This video would be much better with more footage of the huntress!!! :yes:


----------

